# Sobre versiones y bison

## sio2

Tengo un par de preguntas relacionadas:

1) Qué tal va la nueva versión de bison? Creo recordar que era la 1.34 la que impedía compilar la mitad de las cosas. Hace ya tiempo que salió una 1.35. ¿Va bien o me quedo con la 1.28?

2) ¿Cómo puedo especificar que bison se quede siempre en la versión 1.28 y no me compile una versión más reciente? Esta pregunta es general para cualquier paquete que yo no haya instalado explícitamente y que por tanto no salga en el fichero world. Recuerdo que encontré un archivo por ahí (lo siento no estoy en gentoo y no recuerdo ahora el nombre), pero cada vez que hacía un emerge sync (o una instalación, no recuerdo bien) perdía los cambios manuales que había hecho yo a mano. Debe haber una forma, porque yo sigo con la versión 1.2 de gentoo y gcc 2.95 y al sistema jamás se le ocurre instalarme una versión más moderna del compilador.

Gracias y un saludo.

----------

## BaSS

1) a mi me va bien  :Smile:  realmente me da pocos o ningún problema la 1.35 y la uso antes de que siquiera se desenmascarará.

2) si instalas algo con el opción "oneshot" no se incluye en el world, por lo que no se intenta actualizar al hacer el world  :Smile: 

Si quieres sacar del world un paquete edita /var/cache/edb/world

----------

## sio2

 *BaSS wrote:*   

> 1) a mi me va bien  realmente me da pocos o ningún problema la 1.35 y la uso antes de que siquiera se desenmascarará.

 

Pues perfecto entonces.

 *Quote:*   

> 2) si instalas algo con el opción "oneshot" no se incluye en el world, por lo que no se intenta actualizar al hacer el world 
> 
> Si quieres sacar del world un paquete edita /var/cache/edb/world

 

No es exactamente lo que yo estoy buscando. Veamos si me explico mejor:

si hago emerge system (creo recordar que era así) o emerge world, además de actualizarme los paquetes incluidos en  /var/cache/edb/world, me actualiza los paquetes de sistema (gcc, bison, etc...). Lo que yo quiero saber es si existe alguna forma de especificar una versión concreta para estos paquetes del sistema (o como se llamen). Un ejemplo es bison, cuya versión más actualizada (1.34) no funcionaba bien, lo que hacía recomendable quedarse con la 1.28. Sin embargo, cada vez que hacíamos un emerge world intentaba actualizar la versión de bison. También he puesto como ejemplo gcc-2.95 que sí que no se actualiza. En algún fichero se indicará y es ese fichero el que quiero conocer. Así podría incluir bison si me pareciese recomendable mantener la 1.28.

----------

## rommelin

Una opcion que puedes hacer es meter en el fichero de package.mask la siguiente linea:

 :Arrow:  >sys-devel/bison-1.28

 De esta forma enmascararias todas las versiones superiores a la 1.28

Eso si, cada vez que hagas un rsync tienes que volver a meter la linea.

----------

